# A day at Jay's



## SlipperKing (Jun 16, 2016)

praestans, first two flowers came out deformed







Calurum





Laelia tenebrosa; an awarded clone





Another tenebrosa, lighter but better shape





*AND LAST BUT NOT THE LEAST!*

Paph Unique 'Shirley D' AM/AOS I know Neil as did Jay whom was the original owner of this amazing one-of-a-kind clone. Shirley was Neil's wife and all his awarded plants carried her name. I have only seen this plant/flowers once many years ago on the net and that was a very poor picture. This division of Jay's, as far as we know, is the only known division in existence and it hasn't bloomed in many years until now. I photograph it and Jay cut the spike to encourage more growth. The cross, roth by fairrieanum is extremely difficult to make, if it takes most plants look like fairrieanum and if you're lucky enough to grow them on you will probably never see a flower! I did see in the record books many years ago one other clone of Unique was awarded in Japan. I'm under the impression this is a very rare hybrid unless someone can prove me wrong.







I also have to include the proud owner, Jay


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice. I love that praestans.

Thanks for the Paph Unique photos ... post more! LOL Very interesting cross, and yeah, that's not something you see very often these days.


----------



## troy (Jun 16, 2016)

Excellent pictures!!! Jays ferri x roth is great!!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 16, 2016)

Loved seeing the photos and reading about the Paph Unique 'Shirley D' ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 16, 2016)

Is Jay a forum member as well?


----------



## abax (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh forget all that other stuff...that calurum is gorgeous!
Jay ain't bad either. Eric has done his job well and I've
become a total Phrag. Phreak. The photos are well done
and interesting.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2016)

I love that praestans and tenebrosa


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> Is Jay a forum member as well?



No, he is not. He has snooped around thou.



abax said:


> Oh forget all that other stuff...that calurum is gorgeous!
> Jay ain't bad either. Eric has done his job well and I've
> become a total Phrag. Phreak. The photos are well done
> and interesting.



I'll let him know Angela


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2016)

Shameless hussy! 
All nice, but the Paph Unique is something. For some reason I was thinking that Paph Iona was roth x fairrie, instead of bellatulum x fairrie.  Thanks for sharing. and I hope he is able to propagate the Unique.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 17, 2016)

I love the very first one! Wow~ 

Angela, get his number! hahaha


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 17, 2016)

All very nice!


----------



## abax (Jun 17, 2016)

The shameless hussy thinks you are a relentless enabler
Eric. Paying compliments to a guy with nice plants is not
a bad idea actually. Eric, are you still interested in trading
half my EA for ????Whatcha got? Half will be three mature growths and perhaps a couple of new leads.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2016)

abax said:


> Paying compliments to a guy with nice plants is not a bad idea actually.



Absolutely devious! Remember me when you get some of the Paph Unique. 

I'm still interested in the PK hybrid. What type of Phrag are you interested in?


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm interested in anything I don't have, but I particularly
enjoy the pastel Phrags. Think pink! I have enough schlims and seds. BTW, the Mtn. Maid is still all white and
the slight pink on the edge of the pouch is fading. Three
days open and I'm thinking all white!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2016)

All nice plants, but that Paph. Unique certainly is!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2016)

abax said:


> I'm interested in anything I don't have, but I particularly
> enjoy the pastel Phrags. Think pink! I have enough schlims and seds. BTW, the Mtn. Maid is still all white and
> the slight pink on the edge of the pouch is fading. Three
> days open and I'm thinking all white!


Sounds more like a Phrag Ice Princess or St. Rich than a Mountain Maid. I have a bunch of hybrids that should be light or pastel so I will make a list for you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Sounds more like a Phrag Ice Princess or St. Rich than a Mountain Maid. I have a bunch of hybrids that should be light or pastel so I will make a list for you.



I agree. If it is white, it is likely not a Mountain Maid.


----------



## abax (Jun 20, 2016)

Yep, it's Mountain Maid. It's a division of a plant that
Marilyn has had for many years. Her MMs are yellow.
It's first bloom for this division, so the forthcoming blooms
may be yellow. Also the form is right for MM. I'm enjoying the white while it lasts anyway.

*Eric, I have an Ice Princess. Definitely not the same
plant as the MM. Never seen a St. Rich.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2016)

We need a photo!!!


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2016)

I need a good camera/phone. Currently am tied into another year
of a contract or $530.00 to Verizon. Oy vey! I'm not giving V that
much money for a lousy phone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2016)

I have Verizon. No other carrier's signals reach our place...


----------



## abax (Jun 24, 2016)

Pay no attention to me. I've taken the &^^&%$ LG4
to Verizon three times to get it to communicate with my
Mac and they screw it up every single time. I'm currently
pouting at V. Also the 530.00 to break the current contract and buy another phone makes me twitchy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2016)

I would be, too! Angry, even!


----------



## abax (Jun 26, 2016)

Angry is definitely the proper term. I'm stickin' with
Apple products from now on. I wonder if anyone here has
any comments about T-Mobile's service.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 26, 2016)

T-Mobile sucks like the rest of them Angie babe.


----------



## abax (Jun 26, 2016)

I figured that! Damn!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2016)

T-Mobile is fine in NYC.


----------



## abax (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, well, you have towers everywhere. I have one AT&T
tower down the road as we say in the country. I hate running around the property trying to get a damn signal.
Feels really foolish waving the phone in the air and cursing and maybe get two bars if......


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 28, 2016)

Wonderful flowers and great pictures.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 28, 2016)

Markhamite said:


> Wonderful flowers and great pictures.



Finally! someone came to their senses and got back on topic here!oke:


----------



## Wendy (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd like a day at Jay's anytime! :clap: Wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2016)

abax said:


> I'm interested in anything I don't have, but I particularly
> enjoy the pastel Phrags.


Off topic, sorry. 
PM me your address Angela.


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 28, 2016)

abax said:


> Angry is definitely the proper term. I'm stickin' with
> Apple products from now on. I wonder if anyone here has
> any comments about T-Mobile's service.



T-mobile sucks. Too many dead spots when not in a major city. I know a lot of people who switched to Sprint and love it. They have the plan to get a free upgrade everytime a new Iphone is released. 

I had one phone other than an Iphone since the first gen Iphone (cant remember what it was, may of been the actual first google phone).


----------



## abax (Jun 28, 2016)

Sorry SK! I'm old and my mind skips a beat or two every
now and again.


----------

